# Another approach to wrapping



## pointedstick (Mar 31, 2011)

Just thought I'd share this. The Dangkung Cougar is a nice slingshot but not comfortable in bare metal and I found paracord wrapping to be pretty poor too. My solution, using things I already had lying around the house, is the following:

1. Leather-like material cut out to match the fork shape, excluding the upper hole which is only useful if you are going to paracord wrap it. One piece for each side. Glue not necessary. This adds about 5 mm.

2. Cotton tape (typically for bicycle handlebars) wrap of fork and material from 1.

3. End of cotton tape finished with waxed cotton thread. Twine would probably be better.

4. Shellac. At least three coats. Let it dry in between coats.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like how it looks and I bet it is comfy. I like the idea of bicycle tape. I however wouldnt do something so permanant.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks very reptilian, the sleestack slingshot.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I like it, looks tough

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like that look. I don't think it would be too hard to remove that wrapping from a steel slingshot -- but wood would be another story . . .


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

looks neet, nice job.
Philly


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

hey nice job, very neat too id make a pigs ear out of that lol.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice - good job

BTW it remembers me this


----------



## gravel (Jun 13, 2011)

hi guys i new to forum and learning has anyone got any info on wrapping my new Dankung toucan catti with the para cord it came with, any pics etc,
regards mark.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gravel,

The guy in this first video wraps his Dankung with tennis racket handle tape. He speaks in Chinese, but you can see what he's doing and learn how.






This second video shows a guy who uses paracord, and he wraps the handle only.






Hopefully this will help you get started.

WD40


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck (Jul 28, 2010)

i think you use the same rubber as i do







it comes in a package of green and pink isn't it ?









Simon


----------



## gravel (Jun 13, 2011)

wd40 said:


> Gravel,
> 
> The guy in this first video wraps his Dankung with tennis racket handle tape. He speaks in Chinese, but you can see what he's doing and learn how.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

Self amalgamating tape works ace! Get some please!!!! It's stretchy rubber tape that sticks to itself...perfect


----------

